

W3C Validation is still important for SEO? Even Google.com doesn't care - leoplct
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=google.com&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0

======
gwern
Google.com doesn't need SEO, but does need high performance and wide
compatibility. Perhaps that explains all the validation errors?

